# "Canopy" movie: WW2-era survival story of downed Aussie fighter pilot



## CougarKing (21 Nov 2013)

A story of an RAAF fighter pilot who was shot down near Singapore/the jungles of British Malaya, during the Japanese invasion during 1941-42.

Indie Wire

"Canopy" youtube trailer



> With TIFF getting ready to kick off in just over 24 hours, the final decisions on schedules are being made, and one that may be worth carving out some time for is Aaron Wilson's "Canopy." With a number of shorts and a documentary under his belt, this marks his feature debut, and it's an assured outing that takes a simple premise and turns it into a unique cinematic experience.
> 
> *It's 1942 Singapore, war is waging, and crashing into the thick, lush jungle is an Australian fighter pilot (played by Khan Chittenden) who finds himself fighting for his survival against the elements and Japanese soldiers. He doesn't have a gun, only a first aid kit, a compass and a small amount of provisions. And what follows is a journey, where night and day, dream and reality blend together in an environment that seemingly can't be tamed by the humans that have invaded it.*
> 
> ...


----------

